# Do you wear your Cartier Love bracelet 24/7



## Barbieq8

Hello, I got my RG love bracelet few days ago, I wear it once and take it off same day. Im just afraid that it get scratches  Im in love with my bracelet, i really love how shinny it is . Can you guys please help me and let me know how to care and maintain your loves? and would it hurt the screws if i keep taking it on/off? i have the new system. also when i put it on, how tight should i go with the screws? i mean should i put more purser when its tight  Thanks


----------



## kiana904

Same here, just got mine last Fri but have been wearing it since. I love it soooo much!!! Thing is I feel like it's better to wear it on my left wrist vs the right. It's now on my right. However, DH refused to help me unscrew / screw the bracelet coz he's afraid that he might scratch it. I would like to wear it 24/7 coz what's the pt of having it when you're not wearing it.  But I'm also paranoid that wearing it while sweating & working out might cause it to look old & worn out soon. Hope to hear some good tips from others here. TIA.


----------



## Barbieq8

kiana904 said:


> Same here, just got mine last Fri but have been wearing it since. I love it soooo much!!! Thing is I feel like it's better to wear it on my left wrist vs the right. It's now on my right. However, DH refused to help me unscrew / screw the bracelet coz he's afraid that he might scratch it. I would like to wear it 24/7 coz what's the pt of having it when you're not wearing it.  But I'm also paranoid that wearing it while sweating & working out might cause it to look old & worn out soon. Hope to hear some good tips from others here. TIA.



Congrats on your love  I wear mine left side, i use my right hand alot, so i decide to not wear it right hand. I got mine from my mom it was i gift, i screw it myself . yeah hope someone can answer us, i use alot of lotions, oils, perfumes ETC.. would this be a problem if it come over the bracelet  im a beauty junkie HELP


----------



## CartierLVer

Barbieq8 said:


> Hello, I got my RG love bracelet few days ago, I wear it once and take it off same day. Im just afraid that it get scratches  Im in love with my bracelet, i really love how shinny it is . Can you guys please help me and let me know how to care and maintain your loves? and would it hurt the screws if i keep taking it on/off? i have the new system. also when i put it on, how tight should i go with the screws? i mean should i put more purser when its tight  Thanks



Congrats on your new "LOVE" bracelet!!! From what I can tell you about this system and how it works is from what I have gathered from forum members & Cartier SA! I personally do not own one and wish I did but for reasons that I have gotten chose not to get a "LOVE" bracelet. 
1) The "LOVE" bracelet is supposed to be worn 24/7 D/T the commitment of someone who loves you! So basically you are supposed to sleep, eat, swim, work, exercise and etc etc!
2) Tighten the screws and NEVER take off your "LOVE" bracelet unless you are getting it polished (Every 5yrs? or more). 
3) The screws are made of gold! So screwing and unscrewing them will strip the screws, hence new screws need to be purchased!!!
Also, there are threads about this and you should read about them to make yourself aware of certain situations! Good luck and congrats!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

808AsianGuy said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new "LOVE" bracelet!!! From what I can tell you about this system and how it works is from what I have gathered from forum members & Cartier SA! I personally do not own one and wish I did but for reasons that I have gotten chose not to get a "LOVE" bracelet.
> 1) The "LOVE" bracelet is supposed to be worn 24/7 D/T the commitment of someone who loves you! So basically you are supposed to sleep, eat, swim, work, exercise and etc etc!
> 2) Tighten the screws and NEVER take off your "LOVE" bracelet unless you are getting it polished (Every 5yrs? or more).
> 3) The screws are made of gold! So screwing and unscrewing them will strip the screws, hence new screws need to be purchased!!!
> Also, there are threads about this and you should read about them to make yourself aware of certain situations! Good luck and congrats!!!



Thank you ! I have the new system , the screws dosnt come off, its attached to the bracelet. Any info about products, hot water, sweating etc and how can it effect it?


----------



## LVoeletters

Taking it on and off is a big no no, it'll strip the screws. a lot of women wear a sweat band over it when doing house work to protect it.


----------



## Barbieq8

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Taking it on and off is a big no no, it'll strip the screws. a lot of women wear a sweat band over it when doing house work to protect it.



Thanks, how about products coming on it? Like shower jel, shampoo etc? Tanning oil? I mean all stuff we use daily wht happen if it rub in the bracelet?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

People wear these bracelets 24/7.
Relax and accept the fact that your bracelet will get scratched and develop a patina over time. You can have it polished, so enjoy your bracelet and try to stop worrying.
Congratulations on a very special gift from your mother.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Stop taking it on and off everyday RIGHT NOW!  Seriously.  It's meant to be worn.  

It's a solid gold bracelet, things wipe right off.


----------



## Barbieq8

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Stop taking it on and off everyday RIGHT NOW!  Seriously.  It's meant to be worn.
> 
> It's a solid gold bracelet, things wipe right off.



I will  thanks alot, i was just so afraid because it means alot for me, but as you say it meant to be worn  thanks again.


----------



## Barbieq8

texasgirliegirl said:
			
		

> People wear these bracelets 24/7.
> Relax and accept the fact that your bracelet will get scratched and develop a patina over time. You can have it polished, so enjoy your bracelet and try to stop worrying.
> Congratulations on a very special gift from your mother.



Thanks alot  yeah its very special gift


----------



## cupcake34

Yes, don't worry about wearing it 24/7 - it is meant to be worn. You will enjoy it so much more when you wear it all the time!


----------



## birkin girl

Married 15 years and have worn it practically everyday ..!!! Enjoy it..!!!!


----------



## Barbieq8

birkin girl said:
			
		

> Married 15 years and have worn it practically everyday ..!!! Enjoy it..!!!!



Wow amazing, your so lucky, have you ever take it off and on? Or never take it off? How dose it feel after 15 years? Wish you the best and continue wearing it in a good health.


----------



## kiana904

lanasyogamama said:
			
		

> Stop taking it on and off everyday RIGHT NOW!  Seriously.  It's meant to be worn.
> 
> It's a solid gold bracelet, things wipe right off.



I've been wearing mine 24/7 in the last few days but still a bit concerned about working out with it. Hope that it is ok. I always remove all my jewelries when working out. This will be the first one that I will be working out with. Hope it does not affect the screws or gold in any way. Just really paranoid since I love this so much more now than my other pieces... =p


----------



## Barbieq8

kiana904 said:
			
		

> I've been wearing mine 24/7 in the last few days but still a bit concerned about working out with it. Hope that it is ok. I always remove all my jewelries when working out. This will be the first one that I will be working out with. Hope it does not affect the screws or gold in any way. Just really paranoid since I love this so much more now than my other pieces... =p



Thats true, im in love too . I think you can wear sweatband over it so it keeps it in place and protect it. What screws systm you got? Any problem with it losen ?


----------



## kiana904

I have the new screw system. I have had no problems so far but my bracelet is pretty new - a little over a week today. I have been very careful & ocd about it & check/ look at the screws from time to time. It has become so much a part of me now that I will probably feel weird if I'm not wearing it. HTH


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

I have worn mine everyday since my husband screwed it on in the store. It's one of my favorite pieces of jewelry. Never regretted it once.


----------



## TechPrincess

I just got mine - I intend to wear it 24' 7 lotion and perfume wipe off.. 

Enjoy it - you can't truly do so unless your wearing it


----------



## phillj12

What about sunblock? I usually spray it on?? I guess u just wipe it off afterwards? 

Also, after showering do people take care to dry off the inside screws? My screws are so close to my wrist that I can't really get to them and wondering if it will get build-up or moldy??

Thanks!


----------



## coolb0yalex

How do you all wash the holes on the bracelet? Or do everyone just take it back to Cartier for their free steam cleaning?


----------



## xblackxstarx

ive only had mine a couple of weeks but i just wear it and wash it in warm soapy water in the shower/bath i cant see why it would ever need cleaning proffesionaly but we'll see
i havent tightened the screws either since i got it 
i think it was the 6th of this month i got it if i remember correctly
its on the certificate anyway if i need to check


----------



## PersianGirl

xblackxstarx said:


> ive only had mine a couple of weeks but i just wear it and wash it in warm soapy water in the shower/bath i cant see why it would ever need cleaning proffesionaly but we'll see
> i havent tightened the screws either since i got it
> i think it was the 6th of this month i got it if i remember correctly
> its on the certificate anyway if i need to check


I have been wearing mine since 2010. I remember the first few weeks I would act crazy if I found a scratch on it but now it is full of scratches and I don't care really. Just wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I went into Cartier a week and a half ago and said that I am considering a Love Bracelet or a cuff (Bracelet I will buy pre-loved and cuff from the store), she warned me that if I buy the Love Bracelet, I need to leave it on.  She said that the new screw system is really expensive to fix.  

I did not ask for a price quote, but I believe that it would be expensive to fix.  Leave it on.


----------



## stylemechanel

I have a very good friend that happens to be a jeweler. She bought her yg love bracelet a few years ago and wears it 24/7. In her mind thats the way it was meant to be worn. I 've thought about these bracelets for years but then dismiss them because it is meant to be worn all the time and I would really be concerned about scratching it, getting it dirty, having it feel uncomfortable when I'm working out, etc. I can come up with a number of resons why it won't work on me. But then I think about my friend and all of you who love these bracelets and I reconsider. My friend's bracelet still looks beautiful after all this time, I can't picture her not wearing it - its become a part of her. I think you have to decide to just go for it, make the commitment and get used to it, then after a while you can not imagine not wearing it.


----------



## babybumpkins

Hi Ladies - so here is my burning question, I have had my love on since my ds was born almost two years ago and now hubs and I are taking a trip to Buenos Aires and Rio in a few weeks and I fear I might have no choice but to take it off  I don't think the love is flashy exactly but I guess I will have no one to blame but myself if anything bad happens while I travel wearing it.  Do most of you who own loves take it off while traveling to other countries? Or any recommendations on hiding it ? I was thinking maybe wearing a bunch of cheaper wrap bracelets to slide over it ? Not sure, but it just saddens me to have to remove it for a few weeks, so wish my love could come along for the ride !  What have you guys done ?


----------



## cupcake34

> Hi Ladies - so here is my burning question, I have had my love on since my ds was born almost two years ago and now hubs and I are taking a trip to Buenos Aires and Rio in a few weeks and I fear I might have no choice but to take it off  I don't think the love is flashy exactly but I guess I will have no one to blame but myself if anything bad happens while I travel wearing it. Do most of you who own loves take it off while traveling to other countries? Or any recommendations on hiding it ? I was thinking maybe wearing a bunch of cheaper wrap bracelets to slide over it ? Not sure, but it just saddens me to have to remove it for a few weeks, so wish my love could come along for the ride ! What have you guys done ?



Well, I haven't travelled with my Love yet, but I like your idea with the other bracelets. Maybe also a rubber bracelet that covers it and stays in place? This way your Love would be hidden and you wouldn't need to worry about it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

cupcake34 said:


> Well, I haven't travelled with my Love yet, but I like your idea with the other bracelets. Maybe also a rubber bracelet that covers it and stays in place? This way your Love would be hidden and you wouldn't need to worry about it.



Cover it with this.  

http://lustbracelet.com/


----------



## babybumpkins

faintlymacabre said:


> Cover it with this.
> 
> http://lustbracelet.com/


Thanks! So cute!~  Do you think that would stay over it completely though ? Since my bracelet is on the semi loose side I might have to find a thicker cover up bracelet. Mmmmm...


----------



## phillj12

babybumpkins said:
			
		

> Thanks! So cute!~  Do you think that would stay over it completely though ? Since my bracelet is on the semi loose side I might have to find a thicker cover up bracelet. Mmmmm...



What about a little scarf tied around your wrist??


----------



## LuvMyHoney

Have worn mine for over 25 years - every day. Scratched up? Sure. 
Not shiney? Yep. Doesn't look brand new? You got it.......But, it's kinda
like our love and marriage; After 30 years, it's taken a lickin' but it's still
kickin'!!! 

Wear your bracelet, let it become a part of you and let it be your trade
mark and a symbol of your life. If you wear yours for 25 years and it 
still looks brand new, well then you need to get out and live!!!

And just a tip, go to a "Dollar Store" or a party store and in the children's 
aisle buy a package of the rubber bracelets they use for gift bags. They
are the perfect size to cover your bracelet.  And when I happen to  remember, 
I run a jewelers cloth over it to spiffy it up a bit.

As for travel, I have never taken mine off and have never had a problem.
I simply point to my wrist, they scan it and I'm off. This includes countries
like security conscious Japan and regimented, strict China. 

Wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## LuvMyHoney

babybumpkins said:


> Hi Ladies - so here is my burning question, I have had my love on since my ds was born almost two years ago and now hubs and I are taking a trip to Buenos Aires and Rio in a few weeks and I fear I might have no choice but to take it off  I don't think the love is flashy exactly but I guess I will have no one to blame but myself if anything bad happens while I travel wearing it.  Do most of you who own loves take it off while traveling to other countries? Or any recommendations on hiding it ? I was thinking maybe wearing a bunch of cheaper wrap bracelets to slide over it ? Not sure, but it just saddens me to have to remove it for a few weeks, so wish my love could come along for the ride !  What have you guys done ?




Have worn mine for over 25 years - every day. Scratched up? Sure. 
Not shiney? Yep. Doesn't look brand new? You got it.......But, it's kinda
like our love and marriage; After 30 years, it's taken a lickin' but it's still
kickin'!!! 

Wear your bracelet, let it become a part of you and let it be your trade
mark and a symbol of your life. If you wear yours for 25 years and it 
still looks brand new, well then you need to get out and live!!!

And just a tip, go to a "Dollar Store" or a party store and in the children's 
aisle buy a package of the rubber bracelets they use for gift bags. They
are the perfect size to cover your bracelet -  if you're worried it will call
undue attention or to prevent scratching.  If I remember, I run a jewelers
cloth over it to spiffy it up a bit.

As for travel, I have never taken mine off and have never had a problem.
I simply point to my wrist, they scan it and I'm off. This includes countries
like security conscious Japan and regimented, strict China. 

Wear it and enjoy it!


----------



## babybumpkins

LuvMyHoney said:


> Have worn mine for over 25 years - every day. Scratched up? Sure.
> Not shiney? Yep. Doesn't look brand new? You got it.......But, it's kinda
> like our love and marriage; After 30 years, it's taken a lickin' but it's still
> kickin'!!!
> 
> Wear your bracelet, let it become a part of you and let it be your trade
> mark and a symbol of your life. If you wear yours for 25 years and it
> still looks brand new, well then you need to get out and live!!!
> 
> And just a tip, go to a "Dollar Store" or a party store and in the children's
> aisle buy a package of the rubber bracelets they use for gift bags. They
> are the perfect size to cover your bracelet -  if you're worried it will call
> undue attention or to prevent scratching.  If I remember, I run a jewelers
> cloth over it to spiffy it up a bit.
> 
> As for travel, I have never taken mine off and have never had a problem.
> I simply point to my wrist, they scan it and I'm off. This includes countries
> like security conscious Japan and regimented, strict China.
> 
> Wear it and enjoy it!


I love that you have worn it for 30 years and still love it!  Can I ask what kind of fit your bracelet is ? Just because there is so much debate on this forum about the perfect size and I would love to know what you got since clearly it worked ! 

I also love the idea of the bracelet being our trademark and just part of us at all times - through the good and the bad ... which is why I don't really want to take it off even when traveling. But you hear so often that it is just silly to wear expensive items abroad - and I am not sure about South America - it will be our first time there. But I think if I do find something to cover it up while I am out and about , it should be fine hopefully! Just wanted to hear what other love owners have done.


----------



## Greentea

Because I usually travel with my children in tow, I do remove it before going on an airplane. It's just one less thing to have to deal with when going through security. Otherwise, it never leaves my wrist.


----------



## mrwata

Greentea said:


> Because I usually travel with my children in tow, I do remove it before going on an airplane. It's just one less thing to have to deal with when going through security. Otherwise, it never leaves my wrist.


I do the same exact thing!  
I hate going through the old metal detectors.  I wish all airports would carry the full body scanners...


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I find it perfectly comfortable to wear every day, I wore it for about 7 days straight. But I can't stick to 'one look' that long, I like variation in bracelets! So I can't imagine wearing it endlessly. Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## Lovefour

I feel naked without it!! I never take it off. Everyone is so different it's funny. Mine feels such apart of me i guess. I guess it just what you get used to.


----------



## chicmom78

Lovefour said:
			
		

> I feel naked without it!! I never take it off. Everyone is so different it's funny. Mine feels such apart of me i guess. I guess it just what you get used to.



I've only had mine on for 5 days and its already a part of me and I don't want to take it off! I was worried prior to putting it on if I would be able to tolerate it 24/7 because I take all my other stuff off when I get home, but it has not been an issue whatsoever


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I find it perfectly comfortable to wear every day, I wore it for about 7 days straight. But I can't stick to 'one look' that long, I like variation in bracelets! So I can't imagine wearing it endlessly. Does anyone else feel the same way?



Since I only have one (and not the AMAZING collection you have), I can still mix it up and not make my Love center stage. I love that even dressed-down in PJs or workout clothes, I still have something luxurious on my wrist!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

phillj12 said:


> Since I only have one (and not the AMAZING collection you have), I can still mix it up and not make my Love center stage. I love that even dressed-down in PJs or workout clothes, I still have something luxurious on my wrist!



you are too sweet! but i mean, sometimes i want to wear nothing at all, or one big cuff, or just a watch.. i guess i am alone in this! the love bracelets are definitely my 100% favorites of anything, but i still like the variety of not wearing the rose gold one sometimes.

although i definitely can relate, it feels pretty luxurious to be in PJ's and cartier


----------



## Greentea

LamborghiniGirl said:


> you are too sweet! but i mean, sometimes i want to wear nothing at all, or one big cuff, or just a watch.. i guess i am alone in this! the love bracelets are definitely my 100% favorites of anything, but i still like the variety of not wearing the rose gold one sometimes.
> 
> although i definitely can relate, it feels pretty luxurious to be in PJ's and cartier



Sure does!


----------



## beachy10

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I find it perfectly comfortable to wear every day, I wore it for about 7 days straight. But I can't stick to 'one look' that long, I like variation in bracelets! So I can't imagine wearing it endlessly. Does anyone else feel the same way?



Yes me. I like to change my jewelry around. I think the longest I've worn my Love bracelets is a week or two.


----------



## Candice0985

beachy10 said:


> Yes me. I like to change my jewelry around. I think the longest I've worn my Love bracelets is a week or two.



I wear mine for a week or two too, then i'll take if off and put it back on a few days later.

sometimes I like to stack some daintier bracelets and feel that my sturdy love bracelet gets in the way


----------



## phillj12

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> you are too sweet! but i mean, sometimes i want to wear nothing at all, or one big cuff, or just a watch.. i guess i am alone in this! the love bracelets are definitely my 100% favorites of anything, but i still like the variety of not wearing the rose gold one sometimes.
> 
> although i definitely can relate, it feels pretty luxurious to be in PJ's and cartier



Yes, I do feel like its kind of a bummer that I can't wear any wide cuffs with it and also I have some other jewelry that just doesn't look good with it. 

I've only had mine a few months and not ready to start taking it on and off by myself, but its cold where I live so there's not a lot of jewelry to see with long sleeves. Come summer, I might want to take it off and wear other pieces...but I don't have the selection you have LG, so not quite as tempting. If I were you, YES, would be tough not to change things up!


----------



## MahaM

kiana904 said:


> I've been wearing mine 24/7 in the last few days but still a bit concerned about working out with it. Hope that it is ok. I always remove all my jewelries when working out. This will be the first one that I will be working out with. Hope it does not affect the screws or gold in any way. Just really paranoid since I love this so much more now than my other pieces... =p


Me too ,I don't wanna ruin my bracelet and don't want to get scrached. So, i take it off and on.


----------



## MahaM

MahaM said:


> Me too ,I don't wanna ruin my bracelet and don't want to get scrached. So, i take it off and on.


 
Me too.


----------



## missyb

I wear mine 24/7 they actually discourage you from taking it on and off. It's supposed to be worn all the time. To me the scratches just show the "love" of the bracelet


----------



## Yuerbaobei

anyone wear 4 diamonds love bracelet 24/7? Worried about diamonds when doing house work.


----------



## Bee-licious

I've debated removing mine but when my husband bought it for me, I told him I would never take it off so I feel like I shouldn't be taking it off...but every hairline scratch breaks my heart so I don't know. I'll be watching this thread to sway my decision


----------



## missyb

Yuerbaobei said:


> anyone wear 4 diamonds love bracelet 24/7? Worried about diamonds when doing house work.



Yes mine is 4 diamond and wear it 24/7. I have my loves and juc all insured so I don't worry about it much. I check the screws 2x a week


----------



## MahaM

Yuerbaobei said:


> anyone wear 4 diamonds love bracelet 24/7? Worried about diamonds when doing house work.


Same here...I'm also worried to wear that bracelet 24/7.


----------



## Grande Latte

Everyone's habits are SO different. It's interesting to learn. Since I'll get getting two thin LOVEs, I plan on wearing WG for one week, YG for another week, and combine them only when I have an occasion.

I exercise a lot and I do all my housework in my home, so two bracelets banging against each other will surely drive me crazy.

With the new screw system on the Thin LOVE, this will be more feasible because I can remove the bracelets myself, not bothering my husband every week or more than once a week. Hahaha.


----------



## may3545

Yuerbaobei said:


> anyone wear 4 diamonds love bracelet 24/7? Worried about diamonds when doing house work.


I have this and wear it 24/7. I cook, clean, and chase after 2 active toddler boys. There is mud, sand, and everything. It has scratches and scuffs, but it doesn't bother me. These bracelets should be worn!


----------



## dzi

mine is a platinum love and wear it 24/7 for nearly 6 years. I removed it twice for polishing service. Me too, I do all house chores and swim quite a bit.


----------



## miznina

For me the whole point of the love is a 24/7 wear [emoji4] Yes it a commitment but that's part of the charm.  As for scratches they are like my own personal roadmap [emoji173]️

At the end of the day whether you take your love bracelet off and on is personal but for me I love the permanence.


----------



## Yuerbaobei

dzi said:


> mine is a platinum love and wear it 24/7 for nearly 6 years. I removed it twice for polishing service. Me too, I do all house chores and swim quite a bit.


Why my SA advice me don't swim with the love bracelet?


----------



## amyjoy70

I wear both a love and JUC together 24/7. The only time it bothers me is when I work out so I wear a sweat band to prevent clanging/scratches. You can do this for house cleaning as well. 
I have had my love for 8 years and only take it off to clean. I couldn't imagine taking it off every day!! Wear it and enjoy it. Scratches are inevitable and give it character.


----------



## dzi

Yuerbaobei said:


> Why my SA advice me don't swim with the love bracelet?



i think this is just a standard adv from any SA , as it is normal for people wanting to wear jewellery in best shiny condition ... for me as long the activities do not cause the jewellery to deform or affect my health eg skin irritation , is fine esp when i am so love and comfy wearing it 24/7 ... but again is individual preference


----------



## Lodpah

I wear my all day long, rarely taking it off. I have a 750 for my small wrists and purposefully wear it as a bangle as I can't be bothered with the screws. My SA at Cartier said she liked that


----------



## mewt

For those that do wear if 24/7, do your wrists ever get achey?



Lodpah said:


> I wear my all day long, rarely taking it off. I have a 750 for my small wrists and purposefully wear it as a bangle as I can't be bothered with the screws. My SA at Cartier said she liked that


What is a 750?


----------



## Lodpah

mewt said:


> For those that do wear if 24/7, do your wrists ever get achey?
> 
> 
> What is a 750?


Sorry, on a Cartier Love Bracelet inside you will see "750" which signifies 18K gold but I should have mentioned that mine is a 20 YG.


----------



## MahaM

Bee-licious said:


> I've debated removing mine but when my husband bought it for me, I told him I would never take it off so I feel like I shouldn't be taking it off...but every hairline scratch breaks my heart so I don't know. I'll be watching this thread to sway my decision


I just recently got mine (WG with diamonds), in the beginning I took it off/on ,then last few days wore it continuously and it is started to get more scratches and felt sad. So, might go back to wear it off/on. But I noticed scratches close to where I screw /unscrew maybe that's another reason for scratches. 
And I am not sure if soap and perfume will ruin the bracelet? Cartier's instruction is to avoid all kind of chemicals. What do you ladies think?
AND what about stacking the bracelet? It also causes scratches...


----------



## Atuong

I got mine about a week ago. White gold with four diamonds. I love it. Really really love it 

Im totally protecting it as long as I can. But I will wear it 24/7. I've made peace with the fact that it will scratch and scuff. But it will be fine. It's suppose to be worn and loved

Would love to see photos of those that have worn WG for longer ❤️


----------



## MahaM

Atuong said:


> I got mine about a week ago. White gold with four diamonds. I love it. Really really love it
> 
> Im totally protecting it as long as I can. But I will wear it 24/7. I've made peace with the fact that it will scratch and scuff. But it will be fine. It's suppose to be worn and loved
> 
> Would love to see photos of those that have worn WG for longer ❤️


Enjoy your  Love Bracelet...
I also got WG with 4 diamonds , in the beginning I didn’t wear it fail but for about years wear it daily.
It has fine scratches no dents so it’s ok .
The lady at Cartier Paris , she told me its supposed to be worn daily and you can do “ shining “ every 6 months. I didn’t wanna do the shining until I go to Paris . I hope I will go soon ...


----------



## jimmie staton

Atuong said:


> I got mine about a week ago. White gold with four diamonds. I love it. Really really love it
> 
> Im totally protecting it as long as I can. But I will wear it 24/7. I've made peace with the fact that it will scratch and scuff. But it will be fine. It's suppose to be worn and loved
> 
> Would love to see photos of those that have worn WG for longer ❤️


Wear it everyday... I've been wearing mine everyday for over 30 years... it just gets better with time... everyday is time for LOVE
"J!m"
"


----------



## Atuong

jimmie staton said:


> Wear it everyday... I've been wearing mine everyday for over 30 years... it just gets better with time... everyday is time for LOVE
> "J!m"
> "



Wow thats awesome. Can we see a photo of yours?

Did you ever polish or had any issues with it?


----------



## Kmazz39

Atuong said:


> I got mine about a week ago. White gold with four diamonds. I love it. Really really love it
> 
> Im totally protecting it as long as I can. But I will wear it 24/7. I've made peace with the fact that it will scratch and scuff. But it will be fine. It's suppose to be worn and loved
> 
> Would love to see photos of those that have worn WG for longer ❤️


Love it! What nail polish color are you wearing, love the color!!


----------



## Atuong

Kmazz39 said:


> Love it! What nail polish color are you wearing, love the color!!



Thanks! Just white.


----------



## jimmie staton

Atuong said:


> Wow thats awesome. Can we see a photo of yours?
> 
> Did you ever polish or had any issues with it?





Atuong said:


> Wow thats awesome. Can we see a photo of yours?
> 
> Did you ever polish or had any issues with it?


 No problems ever .. had a deep scratch a week after I bought it, had it buffed out, then a buffing two years to make it look new and match the shine and newness of newer purchases but after that, I decided to let it be. I never take it off.
"J!m"


----------



## rileygirl

I am a surfer and all the pro surfers and their girlfriends wear there's 24/7.  Check them out on instagram, mainly pro surfer and 2 time world champion Carissa Moore from Hawaii


----------



## GoldFish8

Atuong said:


> I got mine about a week ago. White gold with four diamonds. I love it. Really really love it
> 
> Im totally protecting it as long as I can. But I will wear it 24/7. I've made peace with the fact that it will scratch and scuff. But it will be fine. It's suppose to be worn and loved
> 
> Would love to see photos of those that have worn WG for longer ❤️


Yep.. white gold 4 diamonds over here too!  I’ve worn mine 24/7 for about a year (not long in the grand scheme). I have two young children and I am clumsy as hell. I tried to protect mine a bit the first 2 months, but then I got over it. My WG love is my most scratched and shows wear the most. But I don’t mind.. I kinda like it! Feels very “mine”


----------



## Helloviuviu

Wear mine 24/7 for about 2 years and only took it off once (move it from right hand to left hand).


----------



## avcbob

Do you wear your Clou 24/7 too???




GoldFish8 said:


> Yep.. white gold 4 diamonds over here too!  I’ve worn mine 24/7 for about a year (not long in the grand scheme). I have two young children and I am clumsy as hell. I tried to protect mine a bit the first 2 months, but then I got over it. My WG love is my most scratched and shows wear the most. But I don’t mind.. I kinda like it! Feels very “mine”


----------



## GoldFish8

avcbob said:


> Do you wear your Clou 24/7 too???


I brought it out today to see if I **could** wear it 24/7 stacked like that.. and to be honest I’m not sure I like the look. I may be a love girl through and through. So it may have to go on my other wrist. It looks beautiful as a stand-alone piece or maybe with my vca 5 motif ... it’s either that or it sits gathering dust


----------



## monkeydudes

I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?


----------



## avcbob

Your love looks great with your tattoos! I have a sweat band I got from a sporting goods store I wear over mine. Completely conceals them. I also wear the sweat band when working around the house.



monkeydudes said:


> I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?


----------



## jimmie staton

monkeydudes said:


> I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?


You'll be just fine... wear it like it's right, because it is. I wear mine all the time, I don't hide it, even in NYC
"J!m"


----------



## ani108

monkeydudes said:


> I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?



I'm usually wearing long sleeve crew necks, shirts etc. rolled up or pushed up -  whenever I feel "uncomfortable" I just slide my sleeves down to cover up my jewelry but honestly if you're only wearing a love kind of hard for someone to get that off you with it being screwed on completely haha!


----------



## jimmie staton

ani108 said:


> I'm usually wearing long sleeve crew necks, shirts etc. rolled up or pushed up -  whenever I feel "uncomfortable" I just slide my sleeves down to cover up my jewelry but honestly if you're only wearing a love kind of hard for someone to get that off you with it being screwed on completely haha!


If you are wearing a LOVE bracelet, and you are being robbed by someone with a screwdriver... then you are completely screwed ! Then and only then will you be all out of LOVE.
"J!m"


----------



## missyb

monkeydudes said:


> I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?


I wear my diamond juc and diamond love all the time in nyc and do not cover them up. They are very common here


----------



## myfirstchanel

monkeydudes said:


> I just got my first Love a week ago and am traveling this summer.  What can I wear over it on US big city subways to conceal its beauty?


Sports wrist band would do the trick


----------



## Martino1985

jimmie staton said:


> You'll be just fine... wear it like it's right, because it is. I wear mine all the time, I don't hide it, even in NYC
> "J!m"


I’ve been wearing mine for 3 years straight never taken off once and I live in Philadelphia.  I’m also a union construction worker and don’t cover it at all on the job. Supposed to get beat up and worn.  Whole point of it


----------



## south-of-france

jimmie staton said:


> If you are wearing a LOVE bracelet, and you are being robbed by someone with a screwdriver... then you are completely screwed ! Then and only then will you be all out of LOVE.
> "J!m"



You’re then screwed and unscrewed at the same time


----------



## munkeebag81

My SA actually gave me one when I purchased my LoVe! 



myfirstchanel said:


> Sports wrist band would do the trick


----------



## jimmie staton

south-of-france said:


> You’re then screwed and unscrewed at the same time


Excellent come back South-of-france ! That sounds like the definition of most marriages. lol
"J!m"


----------

